# Military + Fed-ex = Bad News



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

well we knew it could happen, he was so close. April his service to our country would have been through.
the orders came today, be in S.C. by January. his mother is in a frenzy and i'm not far behind. i sure wish i had Jeff's dedication and courage. he came home read the orders called his girlfriend and started to get all his stuff read. never batted an eye, just started to get things in order. hopefully it will all be WAY BETTER than last go round. as we know more i'll post.

please say a prayer for Jeff and all the other kids (MEN) i believe it works.

thank you


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have our Outbackers arms wrapped around all of you. Thank you Jeff


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we have our Outbackers arms wrapped around all of you. Thank you Jeff


X2


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers will be coming his way, will pray for a Speedy and safe return. Please thank him for me, he and all our military men and women are our real Heroes.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck and be safe!

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Steve, Ruth and friends!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Prayers will be coming his way, will pray for a Speedy and safe return. Please thank him for me, he and all our military men and women are our real Heroes.


x2

what a great post!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

daves700 said:


> Prayers will be coming his way, will pray for a Speedy and safe return. Please thank him for me, he and all our military men and women are our real Heroes.


x2

what a great post!
[/quote]

x3


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you for your sacrifice. As a recent immigrant, I realize it is parents like you and sons that volunteer for the service of their country are what make this country great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Be safe...

Looking forward to his safe return.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hats off to those who serve ! Thoughts and prayers for a safe trip!
God Bless !!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

From one still serving the worlds greatest country, be strong/be safe. Trust your fellow solider with you life as they expect the same from you. God Bless


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Tell Jeff we say thank you for serving, and we will pray for his quick and safe return.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Jeff. Your service and dedication to our country is greatly appreciated. May God's arm guide you on a safe path and a speedy return.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank for raising a fine young American who accepts and understands that service to nation is a high calling. His selflessness and sacrifice is appreciated by many.

Trust in the good Lord. Your son has the prayers of many behind him and his comrades in arms beside him.

MSG (Retired) and the Father of an U.S. Air Force Airman (daughter)


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank You!

The Swanson's


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank Jeff for us Kevin. I know what you are feeling for I went through it also. Mine came back safely and I pray that yours will also.

Bob


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We will keep Jeff in our prayers and please tell him Thank You. It is men and women like him that make this country great.

Gary


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

GOD SPEED. Our prayers are with him and all of the brave men and women of our military.


----------

